# bixonic expandora



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody ever play one of these? I know Billy Gibbons uses them and I do love his tone....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a cool pedal, I especially love the "secret" fuzz setting. 

It's overdrive and distortion sounds are pretty cool, medium gain. Sounds great into a tube amp. 

Try and get the original version, with the dipswitches inside the pedal.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yah, I have herad that the older ones are maybe a bit better than the newer ones, but the controls on the new ones are easier to play with. I have not seen an old one on ebay yet.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

I have an original, I got it the year they were released. It is an amazing pedal, I will never get rid of it. I use it as an OD, although it does great in all configurations. I have just always loved it as an OD. Get one, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I have an original one as well. I like it and it's fun to play with, but I don't see it as being the be-all-end-all that some people seem to. Some might disagree, but I've also got an 80's RAT II and I find it covers similar territory (although they're starting to get up there in price now too). I'd sell mine, but after getting molested by UPS' brokerage fees I'd have to find a hardcore collector to sell it for what it ended up costing me  .


----------

